# AR-15 Legal for Coyote?



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I just use 20 round mags. Oh it's 25 7/8" OAL


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Just buy the 5 round mag and be done with it. You can still get in trouble if a person riles a CO or warden. A 10 round mag is still capable of shooting 10 rounds no matter what and a plug isn't really legal per se. Just buy it.


Deadshort has stated in other threads of this nature that plugging a mag to hold no more than 5 rounds is legal. I have called the legal division for the DNR and asked the same question and was told it was legal to plug a mag. If a mag is plugged, it can not hold more rounds.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> A plug is easily removable. You can argue about it but it's still a 10 round magazine in the eye of the law.


A magazine that can only hold 5 rounds due to a plug is not a 10 round magazine no matter what it was born as, it is now a 5 round mag.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Petronius said:


> A magazine that can only hold 5 rounds due to a plug is not a 10 round magazine no matter what it was born as, it is now a 5 round mag.



Is that how sex change operations work?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DecoySlayer said:


> Is that how sex change operations work?


You're darn tootin'.


----------

